# 2 speed tranys ?????



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

does any one know where i can find a brake down on how a 2 speed trany works for rc cars. i have seen them but never under stood them.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Its all centrifical clutching 1st goes up to a certain rpm and shifts to the next gear.Ive been looking at my duratrax streetforce and ill tell you that thing cooks.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

so its like a auto trans in a real car. its all about the presser, i can under stand that. i know i have seen them in elc and you haft to chose what gear you what and all that. i thought i was a bit easier with a nitro that's good to know. then its just playing whit the deff gears to get it where you want. 

for got to ask to gearing a nitro is it the same as a elc end the sense if you gear it one way it will heat up faster, then if you gear it another way?

just getting into nitros so i dont really know i know im good for braking things but im trying not to.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe this will help. This is how CEN does it. The 2 speed tranny is off of the Talon NX When the proper RPM 's are achieved the clutch will engage the secondary gear. The shoe will grab the gear. The pic should help.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

not to say it the brake down does not help. but i under stand a bit more. its like a AT trany in a real car its hits so main rpms it shifts gears the only deff is that in a rc the rpms dont drope


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Well not really. In a automatic transmission you have syncro gears and hydraulic clutches to get the main gears to match speed so they will mesh when you need the next gear. They also have a different gear pitch. The automatic uses RPM's hydraulic and pressure to get the job done The R/C transmission is all centrifugal force. This is very simple explanation of this it is way more complex then that.

The engine builds RPM's gear one is engaged as you add throttle you build more RPM's The clutch in side gear two will throw out the shoe which will grab inside the gear housing. Now you are in second gear. The oneway bearing will let the fist gear free wheel while you in second gear. You will remain in second gear until the RPM's drop below a certain point. Now you are back in first. You can adjust the point of RPM's necessary to engage second gear. There is a set screw in the clutch to do this. All centrifugal force. At least that's my understanding of how this CEN 2 speed works.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

well yea, i know that i rebuild more then my shear of AT tranys. but the same thing in at sense


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

If you say so


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

what im talking about it is , first gear run to so many rpm's then the 2 gear kicks in. its same in a sense on how it works so to speak is what im getting. out of it all, its like At trany in the sense you dont haft to shift it your self it does it for you. was what i was getting at. i under stand them a bit more now. the way i see them set up it what made me wonder i know some one you one here have ran them for years and under stand them a lot more then i do. that is why i asked in the first place so i dont jump into something and mess something up and have to pay out my butt to fix it you know.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok I see. They are fairly easy to maintain it's all in the clutch. They really are a neat design. I had good luck with the CEN brand of cars so I hope you find something cool:thumbsup:


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i run any thing really i got durtrax, hotbodys, traxess, and one custom built. [ i know i misses the names up but im shear you know what i main its been a long day] racing on a budget is hard a times so when you see cars come across the sell boards for really cheep that need a little work then you jump on them if you need them you know


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Having three kids I know what is like to race on a budget I have found some good suppliers on ebay for parts. Traxxas stuff is every where and at reasonable prices. I have had most major brands at one time or another. So I run whatever two I also Fly R/C planes as well so that gets pricey too.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

would rather put 1200 bucks on the ground then in the air. my dad is in to the heli's and we at the hobby shop once a week he is all ways braking something. cant say to much i got throw spur gears so fast its not funny. but dont want to use matel gears.


----------



## J-P (Nov 19, 2012)

My CEN Talon NX 3.0 does not hit its 2nd gear,anyone plleeeaaassseee help!?


----------

